# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Σαμοθράκη

## Leo

Φήμες θέλουν το πλοίο να έρχεται στο μεγάλο λιμάνι "λαβωμένο" με μειωμένη ταχύτητα. Θα δούμε αν επαληθευτεί...

----------


## scoufgian

> Φήμες θέλουν το πλοίο να έρχεται στο μεγάλο λιμάνι "λαβωμένο" με μειωμένη ταχύτητα. Θα δούμε αν επαληθευτεί...


το βλεπουμε να ερχεται με 12,4 κομβους απο Σαμο,αλλα απο που αντλησες τις πληροφοριες σου leo?

----------


## MYTILENE

Έχει βλάβη από τη Πέμπτη αλλά συνέχιζε να ταλαιπωρεί τους επιβάτες του μέχρι και χθές που το καταλάβανε και το στείλανε Πειραιά. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Έχει βλάβη από τη Πέμπτη αλλά συνέχιζε να ταλαιπωρεί τους επιβάτες του μέχρι και χθές που το καταλάβανε και το στείλανε Πειραιά.


ευχαριστουμε mytilene

----------


## captain 83

Και θα αντικατασταθεί από το Παναγία Σουμελά.

----------


## 2nd mate

τελικα στροφαλο εχει "χτυπησει" το πλοιο.

----------


## zamas

*Mηχανική βλάβη στο Σαμοθράκη* 

06-09-2008 
***
Μηχανική βλάβη παρουσίασε το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Σαμοθράκη», με αποτέλεσμα να μην εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιό του από Θεσσαλονίκη για Λήμνο και Μυτιλήνη.*
*Οι επιβάτες του πλοίου εφυγαν για τον προορισμό τους με το πλοίο «Μιλένα».
*Πηγή: armoniaradio

----------


## despo

Με το που ξεκίνησε, ξαναχάλασε, αλλά ξαναφιάχτηκε και παμε λέγοντας...

----------


## Leo

Δύσκολες μέρες, κοντεύει Οκτώβρη!! Ψυχρούλα... εύκολα αρπάζεις ενα κρυολόγημα και προσέχεις, αλλά η "πνευμονία" πλησιάζει  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Απο ότι πήρε το μάτι μου στο ΑIS ανεβαίνει προς θεσσαλονίκη με 12,7 κόμβους τι συμβαίνει τελικά?το αφήνουν να ταξιδεύει με βλάβη ? ΄μάλλον επειδή έχει τρείς μηχανές δεν τους νοιάζει

----------


## Leo

Και με μία μηχανή είανι ασφαλές ένα ταξίδι Στέφανε, όταν είναι πηγαίνει στο τελικό λιμάνι (ας πούμε). Το "πρόβλημα" είναι η μειωμένη ταχύτητα (περισσότερο ταξίδι γαι τους επιβάτες) και η μανούβρα η οποία με καλές καιρικές συνθήκες επίσης δεν είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## Νaval22

Ασφαλές μπορεί να είναι αλλά στα επιβατηγά καλό είναι να υπάρχει μια παραπανω ευαισθησία και ειδικά με τις χθεσινές συνθήκες που δεν ήταν και οι καλύτερες

----------


## zamas

*Ταλαιπωρία 15 ωρών*
 

18-09-2008 
***Πολύωρη ταλαιπωρία περίμενε τους 280 επιβάτες του πλοίου «Σαμοθράκη» το οποίο πραγματοποιούσε  το δρομολόγιο από Καβάλα προς Λήμνο, Μυτιλήνη, Χίο και Σάμο.

Λόγω βλάβης στη μηχανή του πλοίου, το δρομολόγιο ακυρώθηκε με αποτέλεσμα αρκετοί από τους επιβάτες να αναγκαστούν να διανυκτερεύσουν μέσα στο καράβι. 
Μετά από 15 ώρες η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε και το πλοίο αναχώρησε για τον προορισμό του**.
*Πηγή: armoniaradio

----------

